# iPad/iPhone/iPod Touch Kindle app update



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

New version of Kindle app for the iPad/iPhone/iPod Touch  today. I'm downloading it now.


Mike


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

jmiked said:


> New version of Kindle app for the iPad/iPhone/iPod Touch today. I'm downloading it now.
> 
> Mike


I'll have to open my app store app (really?) on my phone and see what I get. I like to use my phone to decide what to read next. I know it sounds silly. Browsing the list of titles on my Kindle is fine, but I can see the covers in their full glory on the Kindle app. It's also faster to pop over to Amazon and reread the descriptions.

Reading will always happen on my actual Kindle - unless I forget my Kindle and am stuck at the doctors office or something. I once read 20% of a book waiting for a doctor to get around to me. And I read slow!

Off to check out the new updates. Thanks for the heads up.

Jenna


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If you have Non DRM mobi files you can now open them in the Kindle for iPhone/iPad app. I keep a bunch in DropBox so I'm happy I can use them on my iPad now.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> If you have Non DRM mobi files you can now open them in the Kindle for iPhone/iPad app. I keep a bunch in DropBox so I'm happy I can use them on my iPad now.


Ooooh....that might finally be the reason I can lose my iPad jailbreak and upgrade to 4.2. That's one of only three reasons I had left for leaving it; of the other two, one I can work around and the other by itself probably isn't a big deal. Hmmm....


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> If you have Non DRM mobi files you can now open them in the Kindle for iPhone/iPad app. I keep a bunch in DropBox so I'm happy I can use them on my iPad now.


At last.  I've been reading mine using Pages but it's just not as good.


----------



## RandomizeME (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, it's a great update that a lot of people have been waiting for, native support for mobi/prc files by the Kindle app plus sideloading (without the need for jailbreaking).

*Someone on the MobileRead forum also figured out how to enable syncing of the non Amazon ebooks side loaded to the Kindle app (with all the other Kindle platforms) so the last location read is saved. Makes it a double celebration for me!


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

RandomizeME said:


> Yeah, it's a great update that a lot of people have been waiting for, native support for mobi/prc files by the Kindle app plus sideloading (without the need for jailbreaking).
> 
> *Someone on the MobileRead forum also figured out how to enable syncing of the non Amazon ebooks side loaded to the Kindle app (with all the other Kindle platforms) so the last location read is saved. Makes it a double celebration for me!


"sideloading?"


----------



## RandomizeME (Oct 29, 2010)

webhill said:


> "sideloading?"


Yes, you can now add mobi/prc ebooks that are not from Amazon into the Kindle app


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

RandomizeME said:


> Yes, you can now add mobi/prc ebooks that are not from Amazon into the Kindle app


Yes, I know you can do that. I'm asking about the word "sideloading." I have never heard that word before. Are you saying that to "sideload" is to "load books that are not from amazon?" I did not know that had its own word. I always just said "loading" or "putting" the files onto the kindle, not "sideloading." Is it still called "sideloading" if it is an amazon book, but you are putting it onto the kindle via USB? I'm just curious about the word.

Thanks,
h.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, sideloading is when you put a book on the Kindle via USB. You'll find this phrase used a lot with other ebook readers, since content purchased from other websites - such as nook content that is not from B&N - _must_ be sideloaded onto the ereader.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't heard of the term "sideloading" either. Maybe because I am just too busy downloading stuff!!!!


----------



## jabrennan (Sep 12, 2009)

jmiked said:


> New version of Kindle app for the iPad/iPhone/iPod Touch today. I'm downloading it now.
> 
> Mike


Did this come as an update on iTunes or must it be re-downloaded from amazon? thanks in advance


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> I'll have to open my app store app (really?) on my phone and see what I get. I like to use my phone to decide what to read next. I know it sounds silly. Browsing the list of titles on my Kindle is fine, but I can see the covers in their full glory on the Kindle app. It's also faster to pop over to Amazon and reread the descriptions.
> 
> Reading will always happen on my actual Kindle - unless I forget my Kindle and am stuck at the doctors office or something. I once read 20% of a book waiting for a doctor to get around to me. And I read slow!
> 
> ...


I agree that it is nice to browse books with covers. The main weakness on the kindle now is dealing with large libraries.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

jabrennan said:


> Did this come as an update on iTunes or must it be re-downloaded from amazon? thanks in advance


All the update for these iDevices must come from iTunes. I noted there was another update today.

Mike


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

OK, dumb question but let's say I have a mobi file on my computer.  What do I do to move it to my iTouch and open it with Kindle.  Do I move it through iTunes somehow?

I know with my Android phone I can just copy the file and paste it in the Kindle folder.  I'm not quite sure how to do it on the iTouch.  Thank you!

edited to add:  Nevermind.  I figured it out.  I was having a problem because I didn't realize that the Kindle app had not updated on my iTouch yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Read this today in another Kindle forum:
http://www.teleread.com/iphone/apple-enforcement-of-in-app-purchase-clause-may-imperil-e-book-apps/

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Read this today in another Kindle forum:
> http://www.teleread.com/iphone/apple-enforcement-of-in-app-purchase-clause-may-imperil-e-book-apps/
> 
> Betsy


Well, that'd make it a heck of a lot easier for me to by a K3. Right now, I can't justify it because my K2 still works and I end up doing 75% of my reading through my iPad and iPhone anyway. But if I can't buy books on those, then I'd pick up a K3--more portable than the K2. And I'd have even less reason to upgrade either my phone or my iPad this year.

All around, sounds like a bad idea for Apple, but hey, whatever. They're rarely sensible about their policies on the iThings.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I think you would still be able to side load the books using the USB, but that is more work.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Read this today in another Kindle forum:
> http://www.teleread.com/iphone/apple-enforcement-of-in-app-purchase-clause-may-imperil-e-book-apps/
> 
> Betsy


Oh that sucks! 
Melissa


----------

